#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  SA 106 Gr B and ASTM A106 Gr B

## hakr5

Dear All



Can you please explain the difference between the material grades SA 106 Gr B and ASTM A 106 Gr B.See More: SA 106 Gr B and ASTM A106 Gr B

----------


## deepak_vizag

Both are same. One is short form of the other.

----------


## ify09

hark5

this question confuses all.

remember there are two organisation ASME and ASTM, i hope you might know acronym.

ASME generates codes so the material that fulfill the criteria of ASME and tested by ASTM has prefix S, that in the case of SA106 gr. B
 in ASTM standard u will find it as A106 gr. B   but in
ASME u will find it as SA106 gr.B

----------


## hakr5

Thanks.....

But in the ASME code itself they have used both notations. For eg. in ASME Section IX, please go through table QW/QB-422, the SA notations are given a P no. and associated Group no, whereas the A notations are given an S no and associated Group no (unassigned material according to ASME). i'm totally confused.....

----------


## tungping_pan

Hi friend,

The SA-106 is identical with ASTM A 106-95 except for editorial differences in 8.1, 13.4, and 24.1 and the deletion of ASTM caveat 1.5.

Please refer to attachment for 'SA-106 SPECIFICATION FOR SEAMLESS CARBON STEEL PIPE FOR HIGH-TEMPERATURE SERVICE'

----------


## hakr5

Thanks very much for your valuable reply.....

----------


## ashfaqanwer

Those materials of ASTM acquired by ASME pressure vessel code committee to be used in their applications have been assigned S in addition to A-106 like SA-106. Many of the materials which are not acquired by ASME pressure vessel and boiler code committee do not have S as a prefix.

See also **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hope this would make you more clear.

Regards,
Ashfaq Anwer
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sharmilasu

You may find this attachment helpful to understand difference between A106 & SA106 and how to use A106 materials for ASME Code work.

----------


## jeffry mamahit

dear friend,

what is difference A106 Gr vs API 5L Gr B

----------


## ashfaqanwer

Jeffry,
There are differences between API 5L specification pipe and A106 pipe but what I have seen and practiced is both are carbon steel pipes and can normally be used interchangeably also. However, do consider that API 5L Gr. B has 60 ksi Tensile Strength whereas A106 Gr. B has 80 ksi of Tensile Strength.
A106 Gr. B is normally recommended and used for hot services.

Regards,
Ashfaq Anwer
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jeffry mamahit

thanks  friend

----------


## servidor

Somebody can pass the astm a106 gr. C gracias

----------


## Nabilia

> Somebody can pass the astm a106 gr. C gracias



Page 3 for chart on grade C


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: SA 106 Gr B and ASTM A106 Gr B

----------


## lserpach

Dear friends,

I really appreciate your comments. Thanks a lot for the information sent. It's a huge help!

Rgds,

Luis.

----------

